

Bringing Your OS X Terminal to the 21st Century - dgrove
https://github.com/Cr4ck3r/OSXLinux

======
csixty4
Installing GNU utilities on top of BSD utilities isn't bringing OSX "to the
21st Century". BSD's utils are different. Doesn't make them outdated or wrong.

~~~
dgrove
The primary issue is, that certain tools installed in OSX by default. Like
sed. Are horribly out of date. The version of sed currently running on OSX is
the version they forked in the 80s

------
Brofest
This looks awesome

------
Brofest
Maybe add xquartz

